# Please help Nubian baby really bloated what to do?



## HartRice (Mar 30, 2010)

We have a nubian baby that was born 3-12-10 picked up from auction and were told that mom had been vaccinated prior to birth. Today baby is very bloated and tummy is soft not rigid. Positive bowel sounds, little foaming at the mouth. Doesn't seem to be in pain. Have given mineral oil but no poops. Please help he is a gorgeous baby and we don't want to lose him. He is fed milk replacer for kids three times a day. Would a CDT shot help? Please help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2010)

If he is bloated, I would get some baking soda down him. That helps with bloat.

C&D Antitoxin would help immediately. CDT is a vaccine and takes a while in the system.


----------



## HartRice (Mar 30, 2010)

Just use the powder baking soda no liquid is there a certain mixture


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, just the baking soda in your kitchen. Many people make little balls with them but if he is young I would mix with enough water so that it is liquid going down. Unfortunately I'm not sure how much you need to give him. Hopefully someone else will jump on here and give you that info.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't back this up, but I think it's 1/2 a teaspoon of baking soda with 5ml of water.  I'd go ahead and give some pepto, too..  I'd probably give like 12-18ml of it...two or three 6ml syringes full...but that's just me eyeballing it.  

And if you don't already have some on hand, locate some C & D Antitoxin right away.  Hopefully you won't need it, but if you already have it...I'd give that too.


----------



## HartRice (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply everyone but we lost him. Called the vet and tried everything we could think of. This is so frustrating this is the second baby nubian we have bought at swap or auction and they do fine for a couple of days and then get really sick. We have never had a problem like this with any of our babies but I guess that is the risk you take when you buy from those kinds of things. Both were spotted Nubian billies. We have two nubian does that are due the end of May so we are going to give up on saving little ones at sales and hope for the best with our future babies. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 31, 2010)

So sorry!


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 31, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm just venturing a guess here but that sounds like Floppy Kid Syndrome...which can happen to anyone.  

Sorry you lost him and good luck w/ the new ones on the way.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry you lost him.  

For bloated kids I always try to get mineral oil down them first, then possibly baking soda.  I've had better results with the mineral oil.  You can also try tubing to see if it will relieve some pressure.  Also, if it gets extreme, you can use a large needle (like an 18 ga. or larger) and puncture a hole in the rumen).  I lost a kid to bloat a few years ago and know how much it sucks.


----------



## HartRice (Apr 1, 2010)

We had tried the mineral oil and then the baking soda and then he just went down. It is so frustrating in our area as well because none of the vets seem to give a hoot. We had left a message with the vet we usually use and they didn't call back until the next am needless to say I am looking for a different vet. So thanks again for all of the thoughts. I am keeping my fingers crossed for my two does and this website has been a huge help. So thanks again. I wish he would have made it but hope for better things to come.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 2, 2010)

well you dont always know how healthy they are gonna be when you buy one at an auction so its best to buy them off the farm.


----------

